# و عدت لاسئل بعد غياب عن تلك الايه



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

ازيكم يا جماعه عاملين ايه

طبعا انا كنت بسئل زمان و كتير و ما زلت لاني لسه في بدايه الطريق و امامي الدرب الطويل

انا هسئل سؤال و ارجو الا يساء فهمي 

انا اقرء الكتاب المقدس كل يوم و للاسف بسميث فاندايك الصعبه و لما بتبقي صعبه اوي بدخل عالنت اجيب الاسهل اقراها

و انا اقراء في انجيل لوقا (اكتر واحد قريته)

لم افهم تلك الجزئيه بعد

فهسئل رغم احراجي منكم الصراحه....(بجد)

انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 22

(41 وَانْفَصَلَ عَنْهُمْ نَحْوَ رَمْيَةِ حَجَرٍ وَجَثَا عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَصَلَّى 
42 قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ تُجِيزَ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ. وَلَكِنْ لِتَكُنْ لاَ إِرَادَتِي بَلْ إِرَادَتُكَ». 
*43 وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يُقَوِّيهِ.* 
44 وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي جِهَادٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِأَشَدِّ لَجَاجَةٍ وَصَارَ عَرَقُهُ كَقَطَرَاتِ دَمٍ نَازِلَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
45 ثُمَّ قَامَ مِنَ الصَّلاَةِ وَجَاءَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ فَوَجَدَهُمْ نِيَاماً مِنَ الْحُزْنِ.)


انا اعلم تقريبا ما يكفي عن يسوع و عن العقيده المسيحيه لكن هذا الموقف حيرني كثيرا

الصلاه قبل التسليم و ظهور الملاك ليقويه

(وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يُقَوِّيهِ. )

دي حيرتني شويه لانه الله الظاهر في الجسد و ما احتاج صلاه و لا ملاك

و نا اعلم ان الناسوت ما فارق الاهوت طرفه عين

محتاره شويه في دي ليه الملاك حتي اما شوفت الفيلم برضه احترت

انا سئلت سؤالي و رزقي علي الله بقي لان قد يساء الظن بي و يقال عني يا ممثله و حركات مسلمين و الكلام الجارح دا مما جعلني احجم عن الكلام قليلا

و لكن تلك المسئله حيرتني كثيرا

لا اريد سخريه من الناس الفاضيه ولا تشتيت للموضوع احسن بجد هقرف ادخل خالص لان كل شويه حد يسجل يتريق و يخرج 

سلام المسيح اترك لكم.....


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2010)

الاخت العزيزة
اول شئ راجعي معي التفسير التالي:
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/luka22.htm النقطة الثامنة 
بعدها إرجعي لنناقش سوياً ما قرأتيه و فهمتيه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

اوكي...سافعل


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

لا يفوتنا ان بشارة القديس لوقا هي عن (المسيح الانسان المتألم او بالناسوت ) . 
(متى = المسيح الملك ) و (مرقس = المسيح الخادم ) و (يوحنا = المسيح ابن الله او باللاهوت ) 

واعرف ان انجليزيتك احسن من العربية ، فاقرأي هذا ايضا .


*Luke 22:43* 
*And there appeared an angel unto him from heaven*
Whether this was Michael the archangel, as some have conjectured, or Gabriel, or what particular angel, is not for us to know, nor is it of any importance: it is certain, it was a good angel: "an angel of God", as the Ethiopic version reads; since he came from heaven, and was one of the angels of heaven, sent by God on this occasion; and it is clear also, that he was in a visible form, and was seen by Christ, since he is said to appear to him: *strengthening him*;
under his present distress, against the terrors of Satan, and the fears of death, by assuring him of the divine favour, as man, and of the fulfilment of the promises to him to stand by him, assist, strengthen, and carry him through what was before him; and by observing to him the glory and honour he should be crowned with, after his sufferings and death, find the complete salvation of his people, which would be obtained hereby, and which was the joy set before him; and which animated him, as man, to bear the cross, and despise the shame with a brave and heroic Spirit. Now, though God the Father could have strengthened the human nature of Christ, without making use of an angel; and Christ could have strengthened it himself, by his divine nature, to which it was united; but the human nature was to be brought into so low a condition, and to be left to itself, as to stand in need of the assistance of an angel: and this shows not only the ministration of angels to Christ, as man, but that he was at this present time made a little lower than the angels, who was the Creator and Lord of them; as he afterwards more apparently was, through the sufferings of death.</SPAN> 

http://www.biblestudytools.com/commentaries/gills-exposition-of-the-bible/luke-22-43.html​


----------



## alaakamel30 (9 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
لقد اثارتنى نفس الآية عندما كنت لادينيا وكونها استوقفتك فهذا دليل على صدق بحثك
ولكن القاعدة رقم واحد تقول ان يسوع اله كامل وانسان كامل اى اننا لا نستطيع ان ننكر ضعفه كانسان وإلا كيف جاع اثناء تجربته على الجبل وكيف بكى على اليعازر وعلى أورشليم
يسوع بلاهوته كان يعلم ما هو مزمع ان يحدث له ويعلم تماما انه سوف يتممه وسوف يتحمل هذا ولكن بناسوته كان ضعيفا ويتألم مما هو مزمع ان يكون.
ولكن السؤال لماذا ذكر لوقا ان يسوع بكى وطلب من الآب ان يجيز عنه هذة الكأس وما حكمة ظهور الملاك؟
الاجابة بسيطة جدا:
لكى ندرك ان يسوع تألــــــــــــــــــــــــــم كأنسان وإلا اذا لم يكن هناك ألم فتكون بذلك مجرد تمثيلية،الله لا يتألم وجاء الى عالمنا ليمثل قصة فداء وهمى حيث انه ذبح بدون ألم
ولكن ظهور الملاك وضعف يسوع يذكرنا بكم هو مقدار الألم الذى نستحقه نحن وقد تحمله هو عوضا عنا وليذكرنا ان الذى مات من اجلنا شعر بهذا الألم دون تدخل من اللاهوت للتخفيف عنه، اى ان العقوبة كانت كاملة ولكى نقدر اننا اشترينا بثمن

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

يعني he was  strengthening him

the human nature it selfيعني الناسوت كان محتاج ال strength دي من الملاك




> Now, though God the Father could have strengthened the human nature of Christ, without making use of an angel; *and Christ could have strengthened it himself, by his divine nature, to which it was united; but the human nature was to be brought into so low a condition, and to be left to itself, as to stand in need of the assistance of an angel*: and this shows not only the ministration of angels to Christ, as man, but that he was at this present time made a little lower than the angels, who was the Creator and Lord of them; as he afterwards more apparently was, through the sufferings of death


 
مممممممم يعني هنا دي المشيئه و الطبيعه البشريه في الموقف دا مش الالهيه يعني المشيئه البشريه هنا الي اتصرفت و اتألمت

و ان كنت اميل في التفسير الذي اعطاني اياه ماي روك للنقطه دي

(
الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس
يرى البعض أن ملاكًا ظهر ليمجده، قائلاً له: "لك القوة يا رب، فإنك قادر أن تغلب الموت وتخلص البشرية الضعيفة. هذا ما قاله *الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس*، ولعله لهذا السبب جعلت الكنيسة تسبحتها طوال أسبوع الآلام تحمل ذات الروح، إذ تردد: "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعز إلى الأبد، آمين..." )

ان الملاك ظهر ليمجده في تلك اللحظه ليمجد الطبيعه البشريه و ليعزي المشيئه البشريه

يا ريت اكون فهمت صح نيومان

سلام و نعمه
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
> لقد اثارتنى نفس الآية عندما كنت لادينيا وكونها استوقفتك فهذا دليل على صدق بحثك


 
انت برضه من نفس الخلفيه لاديني بس كنت مسيحي قبل كدا برضه يعني عارف دينك من الاول عن طريق اهلك انما انا من خلفيه مسلمه يعني الهباب هبابين و المصيبه اتنين

و انا صادقه في بحثي فعلا يعني نحلف لك علي ايه و الحفلان غلط هههههههههههه :t26:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *يسوع بلاهوته كان يعلم ما هو مزمع ان يحدث له ويعلم تماما انه سوف يتممه وسوف يتحمل هذا ولكن بناسوته كان ضعيفا ويتألم مما هو مزمع ان يكون.*
> 
> *حلوه دي بجد*
> 
> ...


 
حلوه دي برضه

شكرا ياجماعه و مزيد من الردود و المشاركه لا يضر

انا كنت فهمت الايه علي ان التشديد دا للناسوت الضعيف و انه لحظتها الاهوت زي ما يكون مش فارق لا تخلي عن الناسوت دا شويه


و عايزه اهلي يخلصوا معايا يا لهوييييييييييييي دا ولا هيفهموا الكلام دا و لو بعد ميت سنه حتي لو عرفوا ان الاسلام غلط ولا هيهمهم لانهم مش هيفهموا ابدا و هيقولوا ايه التخريف دا نريح مخنا ههههههههههههههه ربنا يعمل معجزه بقي لان مستحيل يفهموا

ربنا معايا بقي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

*



and christ could have strengthened it himself, by his divine nature, to which it was united; but the human nature was to be brought into so low a condition, and to be left to itself, as to stand in need of the assistance of an angel

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يعني هنا دي كانت الطبيعه البشريه و قد تخلي عنها الاهوت قليلا ليس فارق بل تخلي شويه؟

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

اختي العزيزة 

التفسيرين بيكملوا بعض وليس بينهم تناقض 

واحد نظر الى حالة يسوع المسيح كانسان متألم ، والثاني نظر الى ما يقوله له الملاك ليشجعه ويقويه .

التفاسير كلها تعطي صورة متكاملة ، لوقا دائما يوضح ويركز في بشارته على المسيح الانسان المتألم ، والآم المسيح كانت حقيقية لم تكن لا خدعة ولا تمثيلية ولا اللاهوت جعلها محتملة وغير مؤلمة !!!!

لهذا دائما ما يذكر الكتاب ان ثمن الخلاص غالي وثمين ، كما يقول القديس بطرس :

(عالمين انكم افتديتم لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء19 بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح)
(1 بطرس 1: 18 - 19)

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعطيك سلاما .


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> *يعني هنا دي كانت الطبيعه البشريه و قد تخلي عنها الاهوت قليلا ليس فارق بل تخلي شويه؟*
> 
> *سلام و نعمه*


 
لا طبعا ، اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت ولم يتخل عنه ، ولكن لا طبيعة الناسوت تلاشت وذابت في اللاهوت ولا طبيعة اللاهوت طغت واخفت طبيعة الناسوت .
غير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله !!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

> ولا طبيعة اللاهوت طغت واخفت طبيعة الناسوت


 
يعني تجسد اقنوم الكلمه في جسد المسيح لم يمنع ان يجوز عالجسم كل شئ لدي البشر بما في ذلك القلق او الحزن .... تلك الطبيعه البشريه الكامله

اصل الناس في تخيل المسيح من المؤمنين الجدد او غيرهم مذهبين ديسوتيين اوي متخيلين الطبيعه الالهيه طول الوقت زيي كدا

او بشريين اوي متخيلين انه انسان بياكل و بيشرب علطول و يا دي يا دي و محدي قادر يجمع الاتنين علي بعض بتيجي في لحظه تتشتت و تتبرجل

بامانه يعني

سؤالي بقي

هل شدد لوقا هنا علي كتابه تلك الالام لان البعض اعتقدها وهمي و انه كيف يحصل ذلك لاله متجسد اي لمقاومه الاتجاه الذي يميل الي عدم  قبول البشريه لا الاهيه

انا عارفه انه سؤال عبيط شويه بس يالا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> يعني تجسد اقنوم الكلمه في جسد المسيح لم يمنع ان يجوز عالجسم كل شئ لدي البشر بما في ذلك القلق او الحزن .... تلك الطبيعه البشريه الكامله




امال اجتاز اختبار الموت ازاي ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

> غير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله !!


 
صحيح و الطبيعه البشريه سوري خالص مش قصدي اتريق و الله سبب عثره للبعض ففي حين ان تصدييق الالوهيه يتم بتصديق اقوال المسيح و معجزاته تاتي نقطه التجسد 

و العكس للبعض افعال التجسد مركز عليها كثيرا و تكون الالوهيه عثره

مش بتريق والله
 ولا بنتقد انا بشتكي من مصاعب بس
سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> امال اجتاز اختبار الموت ازاي ؟؟؟


 
معاك حق ما بقولك يا ديسوتيين اوي زيي مش مصدقين الجزء البشري او العكس كما اغلب المسلمين

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

> يعني تجسد اقنوم الكلمه في جسد المسيح لم يمنع ان يجوز عالجسم كل شئ لدي البشر بما في ذلك القلق او الحزن


*وهذا يؤكد عقيدة الكنيسة فى قولها : لاهوته اتحد بناسوته بغير امتزاج ولا إختلاط ولا تغيير !

فالاهوت لم يمنع الناسوت من التألم و الناسوت لم يمنع اللاهوت من إظهار قوة الإله يهوه

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

i know 

كل من كان ليس مسيحيا مصدق البشريه و الناسوت تماما و منكر الاهوت و انا بقي صادفني العكس مصدقه انه الاله يهوه الجبار و مش مصدقه البشريه

و مش عايزه اهرطق فبسئل هههههههههه

شكرا مولكا عالرد




> * لاهوته اتحد بناسوته بغير امتزاج ولا إختلاط ولا تغيير *




اهي الجمله دي في اول بحثي خالص مش فهمتها ابدا و قولت ايه الكلام الصعب دااااااا ههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

*انا لى تعليق على السؤال الاصلى بس لما اساتذتى الكبار ينهوا ردهم الكامل لعدم تشتيتك !
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

اوك...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

*



انا لى تعليق على السؤال الاصلى بس لما اساتذتى الكبار ينهوا ردهم الكامل لعدم تشتيتك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ضعه الان اخي مع احترامي للجميع طبعا و شكرا

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

> (41 وَانْفَصَلَ عَنْهُمْ نَحْوَ رَمْيَةِ حَجَرٍ وَجَثَا عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَصَلَّى
> 42 قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ تُجِيزَ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ. وَلَكِنْ لِتَكُنْ لاَ إِرَادَتِي بَلْ إِرَادَتُكَ».
> *43 وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يُقَوِّيهِ.*
> 44 وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي جِهَادٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِأَشَدِّ لَجَاجَةٍ وَصَارَ عَرَقُهُ كَقَطَرَاتِ دَمٍ نَازِلَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
> 45 ثُمَّ قَامَ مِنَ الصَّلاَةِ وَجَاءَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ فَوَجَدَهُمْ نِيَاماً مِنَ الْحُزْنِ.)


*اولا : شرح الحالة التى كان فيها رب المجد يسوع 
*

*الرب يسوع كان مُنهك جسديا لدرجة كبيرة جدا جدا جدا*
*الرب يسوع كان مُنهك نفسيا لدرجة اكثر واكثر من الخيانات والنكران وكان مُكدَر احزانا !
*
*الرب يسوع فى هذة الأوقات كان يستعد ليحمل خطايا العالم اجمع عليه*

*ثانيا : حقائق هامة *
*
*

*الرب يسوع المسيح له طبيعة الهيه كامله تغفر الخطايا وتقيم الموتى وتعلم الغيب المطلق و لها سلطان على الطبيعة ولها سلطان على إخراج الشياطيين بكلمة واحدة ولها طبيعة على الخلق .*
*الرب يسوع المسيح له طبيعة بشرية كاملة تجوع وتتعب وتفرح وتنتهر وتعطش وتحزن و تحب وتشفق وتتألم .*
*كل طبيعة منهم لم تؤثر على الأخرى بمعنى اى ان اللاهوت لم يمنع الناسوت ان يجوعوان يتألم ....... إلخ ، وكذلك الناسوت لم يمنع اللاهوت من قدرته الغير محدودة على الخلق و عِلم الغيب .......... إلخ .*

*ثالثا : سياق الأية*
*
 39- و خرج و مضى كالعادة الى جبل الزيتون و تبعه ايضا تلاميذه.
 40- و لما صار الى المكان قال لهم صلوا لكي لا تدخلوا في تجربة.
 41- و انفصل عنهم نحو رمية حجر و جثا على ركبتيه و صلى.
 42- قائلا يا ابتاه ان شئت ان تجيز عني هذه الكاس و لكن لتكن لا ارادتي بل ارادتك.
 43- و ظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه.
 44- و اذ كان في جهاد كان يصلي باشد لجاجة و صار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الارض.
 45- ثم قام من الصلاة و جاء الى تلاميذه فوجدهم نياما من الحزن.
 46- فقال لهم لماذا انتم نيام قوموا و صلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة.*

*هنا امور مهمة جدا هى :

*

*التلاميذ نياما من الحزن*
*المسيح جثا*
*المسيح كان فى جهاد*
*كان عرقه يتصبب كقطرات دم ( سريع )*
*
من داخل السياق كان المسيح منهك تماما جسديا ونفسيا وكان التلاميذ ايضا كذلك ولكنهم ناموا !
فعندما جاء له الملاك هنا كان تقوية للناسوت نفسيا وجسديا وتذكيرا بأمجاد السماء ( جالسا عن يمين الآب ) فلا ننسى انه من شروط الفادى ان يشابهنا فى كل شئ ما عدا الخطية وحدها !


فلو لم يحزن قبل موته ( جسديا ) سيكون ليس انسانا كاملا لأن اللاهوت منع الناسوت ان يتعب ويحزن جسديا ونفسيا على الترتيب !

تعب المسيح الجسدى والنفسى والتقوية هى نفس الأمر الذى نقبله عندما نؤمن ان المسيح أكل وشرب ونام و و و و و و !

فالموضوع كله متعلق بأن اللاهوت لا يُغـَـير الناسوت إلى حالة تـَـفصل المسيح عن البشر العادييون فيصبح ليس انسانا كاملا !
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

رائع التحليل 

بجد

ربنا يقوينا نفهمه بس لان العمليه كبيره جدا جدا جدا و اغلب الناس بتعرض عن الحق عشان كدا عشان صعب و بيكتفوا انهم يفضلوا في دينهم احسن من وجع المخ و الفهم....بس لما نموت بقي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

> *و اغلب الناس بتعرض عن الحق عشان كدا عشان صعب و بيكتفوا انهم يفضلوا في دينهم احسن من وجع المخ و الفهم*





*فيقولون لله : ابعد عنا و بمعرفة طرقك لا نـُسر 
(اي  21 :  14)*

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

صحححححححححح

ربنا يشرق بنوره عالكل و يساعدني

شكرا يا جماعه عالردود ولا مانع من اي ردود جديده لاخوه جدد

يعوض تعبك يا مولكا و نيومان و علاء كامل

سلام المسيح اترك لكم جميعا

و اترك لمولكا التعب في موضوعي الاخر  ايضا هههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

انا علي فكره و انا بفكر دلوقتي في الطبيعه البشريه الناسوتيه وجدت انها لازمه لتتميم الفداء لسبب

ان مسيح الرب الذي وعد به الله داوود كان من نسل داوود بحسب الجسد كما ساستشد في سفر اعمال الرسل

ربنا ساعدتني نبؤات العهد القديم قليلا

مثل نبؤه اشعياء تلك(
1 مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟ 
2 نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْقٍ مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ. 
3 مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ. 
4 *لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.* 
5 وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. 
6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 
7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 
8 مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ 
9 *وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ*. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. 
10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ.* إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. 
*11 مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. 
12 لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.)  يبقي مسيح الرب هوا تجسد و في نفس الوقت جسد بشري كامل و ان الي حصل دا الصلاه و عرق الدم و كدا تحقيق للنبؤه دي وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا




و نبؤه (6 لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً *إِلَهاً قَدِيراً* أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 
7 *لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ* لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هَذَا.) فمنين الها قديرا و يولد لنا لازم الناسوت

و الي فسرهالي اكتر قول بطرس في سفر اعمال الرسل(30 فَإِذْ كَانَ نَبِيّاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللهَ حَلَفَ لَهُ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ صُلْبِهِ يُقِيمُ الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ 
31 سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً. 
32 فَيَسُوعُ هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. 
33 وَإِذِ ارْتَفَعَ بِيَمِينِ اللهِ وَأَخَذَ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مِنَ الآبِ سَكَبَ هَذَا الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَهُ وَتَسْمَعُونَهُ. 
34 لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ لَمْ يَصْعَدْ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَهُوَ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي 
35 حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ. 
36 فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِيناً جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ رَبّاً وَمَسِيحاً». )

ارجو اني اكون فهمت 

الخاطره دي وقعت في دماغي حالا حالا  صدقوني الي عايز يدرس المسيحيه لازم يدرس اليهوديه و العهد القديم و يقراه كتير 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

*الطبيعه البشريه الناسوتيه وجدت انها لازمه لتتميم الفداء*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

*



الطبيعه البشريه الناسوتيه وجدت انها لازمه لتتميم الفداء

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
تمام و لان النبي داوود وعده الله باقامه مسيح الرب من نسله بحسب الجسد كقول بطرس

فنبؤه اشعياء تكمل نبؤه داوود و الاثنين لتميم الخلاص

فالرب الاله القدير ابا الابد في نبؤه اشعياء هوا مسيح الرب في نبؤه داوود بحسب الجسد

لاهوت و ناسوت كاملين تامين

معلش يا مولكا تعبتك و عذبتك ههههههههه بس جات بفايده برضه العهد القديم بيساعد معايا اوي

يعوض تعبك و تعب خدمتك

سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

*العهد القديم هو المطلوب ليكى قبل العهد الجديد
لأنه كما ان الله اعد الشعوب لقبول التجسد عامة ولم يتجسد مباشرة
فهكذا انتى
لا بد ان تتمهد لكى الفكرة وإلا سوف تجدى اشياء لن تفسريها مهما حاولتى
فالموضوع هو إعلانات الله للبشر وليس قدرة البشر على الوصول لله !
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

*



العهد القديم هو المطلوب ليكى قبل العهد الجديد
لأنه كما ان الله اعد الشعوب لقبول التجسد عامة ولم يتجسد مباشرة
فهكذا انتى
لا بد ان تتمهد لكى الفكرة وإلا سوف تجدى اشياء لن تفسريها مهما حاولتى
فالموضوع هو إعلانات الله للبشر وليس قدرة البشر على الوصول لله !

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
صح اديك فهتمني و فاهمني و عشان كدا دايما مركزه عالعهد القديم لانه اخد العقل حبه حبه للعهد الجديد

لذلك بعيد و بكرر لا دراسه للعهد الجديد ولا معرفه للمسيح لمن لا يعرفه الا بالعهد القديم

سلام و نعمه *


----------



## alaakamel30 (9 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> i know
> 
> كل من كان ليس مسيحيا مصدق البشريه و الناسوت تماما و منكر الاهوت و انا بقي صادفني العكس مصدقه انه الاله يهوه الجبار و مش مصدقه البشريه
> 
> ...


 

سأعطيك مثالا عن اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت محاولا حل الاشكالية فى الفهم وتبسيط المعنى للتصديق:
انظرى عند تقطير نقطة من الزيت فى إناء مملوء ماء فماذا يحدث؟
نظرا لان الزيت اثقل من الماء فانه يطفو دائما على السطح ومهما حاولنا فلا نستطيع فصل الزيت عن الماء،وعلميا فان الزيت اتحد بالماء ولكن مازال الماء يحتفظ بخواصه وتركيبته العلمية والزيت ايضا يحتفظ بخواصه وتركيبته العلمية،اى انهم اتحدوا ظاهريا ولكن فى نفس الوقت بدون امتزاج لخواصهم التركيبية.
كذلك اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت وبالرغم من ذلك بقى لكلا منهما صفاته الاساسية بدون امتزاج او اختلاط.

سلام يسوع المسيح


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (9 يناير 2010)

اشكرك ياتروث على طرح السؤال الرائع 
واشكر جميع اخوتي على الرد الأروع
سلام المسيح لكم جميعا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

ارجو ان يكون قد افادك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2010)

طبعاً الإخوة كفوا و وفوا...

بس برضو أحب أفكر الجميع، إنه برغم أن لاهوته و ناسوته ليس بينهما اختلاط و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير...إلا أنهم متحدين و لم يفترقا لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين...

فالحزن و الألم و الضعف وقعا على الإله المتجسد...لكن ما يتأثر بها هو ناسوته...
و هذا ضروري لئلا نقع في النسطورية...التي تقول أنه في وقت الصلب لم يكن المسيح سوى إنساناً فقط...

فمن شروط الفادي أن يكون غير محدود...و لذلك فمن تألم و حزن هو الإله المتجسد...هو يهوه ذاته...
لكن طبعاً لا يتأثر بها سوى ناسوته...

أفضل مثال هو ما أعطاه لنا الآباء، الحديد المحمى بالنار...حيث الطرق يقع على الكل...لكن الحديد فقط هو الذي يطرق و يصدر صوتاً...رغم أن الطرق وقع على الحديد و النار معاً...

و مرة أخرى هذا ضروري، لأن من تألم هو إله كامل...و من مات هو إله كامل، و من قام هو إله كامل...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

> فمن شروط الفادي أن يكون غير محدود...و لذلك فمن تألم و حزن هو الإله المتجسد...هو يهوه ذاته...
> لكن طبعاً لا يتأثر بها *سوى ناسوته*


 
صح و للاسف اغلب الاخوه المسلمين مع احترامي شايفين الناسوت بس 

و انا للاسف شايفه الاهوت بس طول الوقت

هما بيفكروا باتجاه نسطوري

و انا باتجاه ديسوتي (منكري الناسوت)

و لكن ها انا اسئل مش عايزه اهرطق يعني هههههههههههههه و بفهم اهو

شكرا لك جوني و لكل من ساعدني هنا

و اتمني ان تكون ردودي الاخيره قد عكست اني فهمت....


سلام المسيح اترك لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> صح و للاسف اغلب الاخوه المسلمين مع احترامي شايفين الناسوت بس
> 
> و انا للاسف شايفه الاهوت بس طول الوقت
> 
> ...


 
قصدك هم بيفكروا باتجاه ( آريوسي ) 
آريوس هو الذي انكر لاهوت المسيح وليس نسطور .

سلام ونعمة .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

صححححححححححح هبقي اتكلم في الهرطقات دي بعدين و افرد لها مواضيع

سلام و نعمه


----------



## mizo _mizo (17 يناير 2010)

طب لى سؤال لماذا لم يقويه الاهوت بدل من نزول ملاك الرب 
ولماذا قال يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ تُجِيزَ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ
هذا معناه ان المسيح الناسوت لم يكن يريد ان يبذل نفسه
وتحياتى لكم

*# ................................. #*

*ممنوع الكلام عن الطوائف *

*المشرف*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

اعتنقتي اي طائفه دي دليل قوي اوي انك مش مسيحي 

او عنصري عالاقل

انا بحب التلات طوائف

بحب اسمع تسبيحات كيهكيه عن مريم العذراء و بقري عن شهداء و قديسين الاقباط لان دا تاريخ بلدي

بحب اشوف قداس ليله الميلاد الكاثوليكي

و تفكيري و ايدلوجيتي بروتستانتيه مشيخيه

و بحب عدم كلام المنتدي في الطوائف و بحييه اوي بس لازم اوضح للقارئ فارجو ترك الكلام شويه

انا تفكيري انجيلي مشيخي

Anglican زي كنيسه انجلترا كدا يعني يعني نص كاثوليك

هل دا في نظرك يا فندم يعني يفرق في ايماننا الجامع المقدس حاجه

هل الانجيليين بيؤمنوا بالمسيح كناسوت بس بدون لاهوت مثلا يعني و الباقيين لا

و لا العكس صحيح

انا مثلا بيتقال لي في صلوات الاخوه هنا شفاعه البابا كيرلس معاكي

بنبسط هل بزعل مثلا انه تيجي سيره قديس عظيم كدا قدامي

مش فاهمه تفرق في ايه طايفتي 

ثم اني لم انول المعموديه بعد علي فكره

ربنا يرتبهالي بقي بحسب ترتيبه

و يخليني اعتمد علي اسمه

بس مقولك علي فكره حلوه اوي بتاعت انه لو كان لاهوته قواه كانت بقت التضحيه ناقصه

انت صح

بس حته طايفتك ايه تفرق في فهمك للمسيح دي غريبه شويه لان ايماننا واحد و هيا معموديه واحده لمغفره الخطايا

سلام المسيح اترك لك


----------



## mizo _mizo (17 يناير 2010)

*# ................................. #*

*المرة القادمة لن أحذف المشاركة *

*بل ستُفصل لإصرارك على كسر قوانين القسم *

*بالكلام عن الطوائف وبمفهوم خاطئ. نسيج خيالك*

*ليس لمن يقف في الشارع **ترتيب البيت المسيحي من الداخل *

*المشرف *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

*جاهل*

*سوبر جاهل

ميجا جاهل*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

هوا الشيطان هيفلتني من ايده بالسهوله الي فاكراها دي

دا هيحاربني بكل وسيله ممكنه و ان قدر ياخد حياتي هياخدها عشان ينتصر


----------



## mizo _mizo (17 يناير 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الرد المفحم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

اتريق اتريق

اه مفحم و عندي اكبر من كدا بكتير انا مش جبانه يعني

كافره بقي تقول ايه

كافره من المسيحيين عشان انجيليه و من المسلمين عشان مسيحيه يعني ضاربه ضاربه

سلام و ربنا يهديك


----------



## mizo _mizo (17 يناير 2010)

*# ....................... #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## fredyyy (17 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> هوا الشيطان *هيفلتني* من ايده بالسهوله الي فاكراها دي
> 
> دا *هيحاربني* بكل وسيله ممكنه و ان قدر *ياخد حياتي* هياخدها عشان ينتصر


 

*ردك فعلاً أفحمه *
*لأنه شعر أن كل محاولاته فشلت لإرجاعك عن الإيمان *

*الأخت / *truthseeker5

*أنتِ فلتي خلاص من فخ إبليس لذا هو غاضب*

*المسيح كسر الفخ ... تقوي بالرب *
مزمور 124 : 7 
*انْفَلَتَتْ* أَنْفُسُنَا مِثْلَ الْعُصْفُورِ مِنْ *فَخِّ* الصَّيَّادِينَ. *الْفَخُّ انْكَسَرَ* وَنَحْنُ *انْفَلَتْنَا*. 
​*النفس التي يُحاربها إبليس هي النفس الناجحة التي تنموا في الإيمان *

*أما النفس الميتة ... فلا يُحاربها لأنها مِلكه *


*أختي حياتك أمانة في يد المسيح لا يخطفها أحد من يده *

يوحنا 10 : 28 
وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً *وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ* *وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. 
*
​*يكفيكي هذا الوعد *


----------



## mizo _mizo (17 يناير 2010)

يا فريدى انا عايز اعرف الاخت اعتنقت المسيحيه ليه يمكن اعتنقها لو كان هناك سبب قوى
وانا لما بسال عن الطوائف علشان مينفعش اقبل المسيح دون ان احدد اى طائفه والاخت لم تقل لى لاى طائفه انتمت بل هى جعلت مذهبها كوكتيل للمذاهب وهذا لا يليق بمن قبل المسيح اله له
ولا انا غلطان


----------



## fredyyy (17 يناير 2010)

*تحذير للعضو /* mizo _mizo

*ممنوع الكلام عن الطوائف *

*لا مجال للإسلاميات في  هذا القسم المسيحي *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

اه مذهبي كوكتيل بقي لان مسيحنا واحد و خلاصنا واحد و كفايه انه بالطوائف قطعنا ثوب المسيح للاسف

ربنا يشفي

ربنا ينور طريقك بجد هصلي له يا جماعه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2010)

mizo _mizo قال:


> مينفعش اقبل المسيح دون ان احدد اى طائفه



ده على أساس إيه حضرتك؟!!
يعني مثلاً جربت تقبله قال لك لا اختار طائفة الأول؟!!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

علي فكره يا فريدي انا ابليس بيحاربني في اختي

الي غير مؤمنه ولا تعرف حاجه

و مصره انه احلامها كشف للمستقبل

هيا حلمت انه ماما كلمتها و قالت لها عالخط الحقي اختك هتأذي نفسها و ماتت بعد ما قالت لها كدا

اختي صحيت بتصوت من العياط

و قالت لي هتؤذي ماما

تخيلوا بقي اني افتكرت ان ربنا مش عايز ايماني دا و هيؤذي ماما

شوف الحروب لحد فين وصلت

و لسه هشوف

لو قدر يقتلني عشان كنت باسطاه اوي هيقتلني... صلوا لاجل ضعفي 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## fredyyy (17 يناير 2010)

mizo _mizo قال:


> يا فريدى انا عايز اعرف الاخت اعتنقت المسيحيه ليه يمكن اعتنقها لو كان هناك سبب قوى
> علشان مينفعش اقبل المسيح دون ان احدد اى طائفه
> والاخت لم تقل لى لاى طائفه انتمت
> بل هى جعلت مذهبها كوكتيل للمذاهب
> ...


 

*المسيحية لا ُتعتنق .... المسيحية إيمان بالمسيح المصلوب (الفادي) *


*الأبدية لا يوجد بها طوائف ومن يدخلها هم *

*كل المؤمنين *
*في كل الطوائف *
*في كل أنحاء العالم *
*ولكل اللهجات ولغات العالم *
*من كل الأجناس والألوان في كل العصور*

*الشرط الوحيد الإيمان *
يوحنا 6 : 47 
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي* *فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ*. 
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> ده على أساس إيه حضرتك؟!!
> يعني مثلاً جربت تقبله قال لك لا اختار طائفة الأول؟!!



مش فاهمه والله

اؤمن الاول ولا اقول هيا الطائفه دي احلي و لا دي ههههههههههههه

الله يلعن الطوائف الي خلت غير المؤمنين يعملوا فينا كدا

سامحنا يا حمل الله

و سامحوني يا جماعه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## fredyyy (17 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> علي فكره يا فريدي انا ابليس بيحاربني في اختي الي غير مؤمنه ولا تعرف حاجه
> 
> و مصره انه احلامها كشف للمستقبل
> 
> ...


 

*أساسيات *

*لا أحد يعرف المستقبل إلا الرب وحدُه*

*كل إنسان مسؤل عن نفسه فقط أمام الله ( الغني ولغازر )*

*النفس التي تحارب هي النفس المؤمنة ليس لسلب خلاصها بل لسلب سلامها *

*سيري مع المسيح ولكي سلامه الشخصي. إضحكي على كل حيله وقولي (أنت مهزوم في الصليب)*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

انت مهزوم علصليب و ربنا ياخد منك بقيت عيلتي كمان عشان تكمل و الكريزه تتحط فوق التورته

..........................

اسفه فريدي عالازعاج و للمنتدي كله

موضوعي اتشتت بس يالا

كدا احسن

ليكون بركه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههه
fredyyy, اختنا truthseeker5 بقيت بتكتب زى , **Twin*, 
*لاحظت كلمة  ؟*



> ليكون بركه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

*علي فكره انا ما قرتش مشاركات كتير لفريدي هنا ههههههههههههههههههه

بقاله وقت غايب 

مافيش غيرك مصدعنا يا مولكا في المنتدي رايح جاي

بكتب زيك اهو*


----------



## fredyyy (17 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> انت مهزوم بالصليب و*ربنا* ياخد منك بقيت *عيلتي* كمان عشان تكمل و الكريزه تتحط فوق التورته


 

*من الحقائق الغالية في المسيح *

*الشيطان مهزوم بالصليب بقوة دم المسيح *

*والثانية أغلى ُمنية وشهوة قلب مقدسة نحو من لنا *

*يارب *
*نصلى من أجل *
*عيلة أختنا البعيدين *
*إفتح عيونهم عرِّفهم حقك *
*خلص وحرر من الأسر نفوسهم *
*نريد ان نختطف من النار كل أحباءنا *
*غيِّر أفكارهم إفتح بصائرهم إهزم عنادهم *
*إعطنا حكمة في الكلام إظهر في حياتنا *
*دعهم يروا محبتك وقداستك وسموك*
*نستودع عائلاتنا بين يديك القديرة*
*فَرَِّح قلوبنا بعودتهم إليك يارب*
*نصلى لك بدموع أيها السيد *
*لا تُخزى من يتظـروك *
*نطلب منك واثقين *
*إستجيب لنــا *
*آآآمين*​ 


رسالة يهوذا 1 : 23 
وَخَلِّصُوا الْبَعْضَ بِالْخَوْفِ *مُخْتَطِفِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ،* .......


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

> * مافيش غيرك مصدعنا يا مولكا في المنتدي رايح جاي*


*كدة برضوا ؟
انا زعلان منك !
واء واء واء واء*


​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 يناير 2010)

ولا تزعل يا عم

شكرا فريدي عالصلاه الغاليه دي

ربنا يباركك

سلام و نعمه


----------

